# Largest 1 Day Bike ride in the U.S.A.



## slomofron (Aug 8, 2013)

First off, I just like to ride in the event and just want to inform people around the area of how much fun it is. It is not a race but a fund raising event. It is a freaking BLAST!! the rides range from family runs (3 miles) with kids with training wheels riding to 102 mile. There is well over 6500 bikes at this event!! Ride for Roswell https://rideforroswell.org/riders/routes/route-details/


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Well I seriously doubt that 6500 riders makes this the largest ride in the country. But I did find it interesting that riders had to "qualify" for the century route by submitting proof that they could do 62.5 mikes at more than 15 mph. I've never seen that requirement for a recreational ride.


----------



## TrustyOldUnivega (Jun 7, 2015)

Ride for Roswell https://rideforroswell.org
Yes!!! This is an incredible event! This year marks the 20th anniversary of the Ride for Roswell - my 11th year of riding in the event - and my 4th year volunteering! The event raises funds for critical research and patient care at Roswell Park Cancer Institute in Buffalo, NY. The day is fun, heartwarming, inspiring, and bittersweet for those of us who have lost loved ones to cancer. If you are in the Buffalo area, why not join us on June 27 for an unforgettable day!


----------



## slomofron (Aug 8, 2013)

For a 1 day event it is(currently at 7612 riders). For a multi day event, No this is not. The reason they want proof is this is for charity and people want to raise money and think it is easy..lol. Way to many people over estimate there abilities when it comes to helping a charity ride. The photos show this is a zoo, so many bikes anything from a cheap big box bike with trainers to titanium/carbon fiber customs.


----------



## slomofron (Aug 8, 2013)

Trustyoldvega, I want to say "Thank You" for volunteering your time. Nice to see a fellow WNY on this forum. Have fun at the ride.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

The Five Boro ride had 32,000 riders


----------



## slomofron (Aug 8, 2013)

OO MY that looks like insane fun. Funny, just the other end of state from me, I may have to take a trip next year. Thanks


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

slomofron said:


> OO MY that looks like insane fun. Funny, just the other end of state from me, I may have to take a trip next year. Thanks


Insane? Yes. Fun? I suppose so, as long as you don't crash into one of the other 31,999 idiots. I would describe it as a unique cycling experience.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

AlanE said:


> The Five Boro ride had 32,000 riders


hahaha... woomp! woooomp! the fact dropper dream crusha!

I started my first and only five boro bike tour....and left in an ambulance. My only concussion/loss of consciousness event ever. Some guy cut me off descending the QNSboro, witnesses say I went head first into highway divider, the GIRO did it's job.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

6500 riders...meh.

Hotter N Hell 100 gets 12K+ riders every year....first 15 miles are fairly sketchy as you have to get thru the sea of clueless folk that don't understand how to seed themselves to find room to maneuver.

the thought of 32K riders is more than scary.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

slomofron said:


> ...The reason they want proof is this is for charity and people want to raise money and think it is easy..lol. Way to many people over estimate there abilities when it comes to helping a charity ride. ....


I seriously doubt that a charity would turn people (i.e. fund raisers) away just because the ride may be too difficult for some. I suspect it has more to do with a need to get people to finish within a certain time so that the organizers can wrap everything up and not have to wait for stragglers.


----------

